# Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008



## xfishbonex (8. Juli 2008)

da mein kollege noch ein bischen auf reisen ist und die mefos  jagen tut
mach ich schon mal die leiste auf :q weil ich denke es kommen paar fangfotos #6also leute ran an die küste :q es knallt in den ruten :g
lg andre


----------



## Flala - Flifi (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: mefos in juli*

Moin!
xfishbonex ist und bleibt ein Optimist! Das ist gut, denn das ist die Grundvoraussetzung für einen erfolgreichen Mefofischer!:vik:!
Der "mefos im juli" Trööt wird wenig frequentiert, aber, wenn doch, dann mit dicken Fischen, die dem glücklichen Fänger immer in in Erinnnerung bleiben werden!
Ich hoffe natürlich, dass ich dazu beisteuern kann, sei es von der Küste oder aus dem Fluß! Immerhin habe ich gerade bei ebay eine neue Zweihand ersteigert, auf die ich große Hoffnungen setze.
Gruß und stramme Leinen!
Martin


----------



## magnus12 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Leute, wir ham 14 Grad Wassertemperatur, 

http://www.ifm-geomar.de/index.php?id=1513&no_cache=1

und die Fische sind alle im Salzwasser. :m

Besser gehts nicht, morgen stiefel ich wieder los!#6

Gruß

Frank


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

hallo  soll ich euch  was sagen mein kollege hat mir gestern eine sms geschickt 2 stück hatt er gefangen 57 cm und 48 cm und ein lachs ist gefangen worden  auf fehmarn also sind die fische noch voll in angriff |supergri
ich denke mal wenn ich meine arbeit samstag erledig habe familie wohnungs besichtigung  u,s,w 
danach knall ich auch an die küste |supergri|supergri|supergri um die dinger zu jagen lg andre 
ich hoffe ich kann sonntag der erste sein mit bild und fang erfolg :vik::g lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Na, da könnt man ja meinen, es wäre Februar, wenn man sich die Brunftschreie hier anhört :q

TL an alle, die sich nicht durch den Kalender entmutigen lassen.


...immerhin beissen in Eckernförde ja auch noch Heringe :q:q

Werd am Wochenende in Dänemark auf die Jagd gehen, falls Family erlaubt...


----------



## Carp4Fun (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ich denke mal wenn ich meine arbeit *samstag* erledig habe familie wohnungs besichtigung  u,s,w danach knall ich auch an die küste


Na na na, da hat wohl jemand seine Portion Spanferkel außer Acht gelassen!|bigeyes
Und sei dir sicher: Da schwimmen auch Mefos vorbei...:g


----------



## xfishbonex (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

so gestern abend ging es an die küste nach fehmarn zum fliegen fischen #6 was soll ich sagen wir sind alle schneider geblieben :vaber in der dämmerung habe ich forellen gesehen die gejagt haben die gesprungen sind |bigeyes|bigeyes es waren nicht wenig 
das geileste war wo ich eine neue fliege anbringen wollte im wasser 
und meine kopflampe anmachte :q sprang auf ein mal eine dicke trutte vom stein weg lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> aber in der dämmerung habe ich forellen gesehen die gejagt haben die gesprungen sind |bigeyes|bigeyes es waren nicht wenig
> das geileste war wo ich eine neue fliege anbringen wollte im wasser
> und meine kopflampe anmachte :q sprang auf ein mal eine dicke trutte vom stein weg lg andre



Hmmm...meinste? Ich hab mich mal total zum Deppen gemacht, als ich auch einen Schwarm jagender Riesenmefos gesehen haben wollte und es sich dann doch "nur" um Meeräschen im Flachwasser gehandelt hat, die bei jeder vorbeifliegenden Möwe in Panik ausgebrochen sind.

Aber schön wärs ja schon, wenn Du recht behalten sollst und die Silberfische irgendwann mal auch an unserer Küste so zahlreich sein werden, dass der Sommer keine Pause merh darstellt.

Nowwat für Interessierte: War am Wochenende in Grenaa im Kattegatcenteret, wo sie ein riesiges open air becken haben, in dem neben den üblichen verdächtigen Lokalmatadoren auch eine schöne, leider zur Zeit voll eingefärbte 80er Mefo schwimmt, die so wohl kaum Chance auf Aufstieg haben dürfte. Klar, dass ich nur Augen für die kleine hatte. Als die Fütterung einsetzte, es gab Sqiud (also Tintenfisch), hat sie sich doch glatt den ersten fetten Brocken vor allen anderen Dorsch- Wolfsbarsch- Pollack etc. Mäulern weggeschnappt...und wenn das nicht schon interessant wäre, dann verstehe ich noch weniger, dass die fetten Meeräschen, die ebenfalls in dem Becken schwammen, auch mit Begeisterung an den Saugnäpfen gelutscht haben...wärend ich die im Hafenbecken mit nichts an den Haken bekommen konnte...Verhaltensforschung in Frage gestellt...


----------



## Christian D (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Die letzten Meerforellen, die nachts neben mir an der Oberfläche rollten, haben sich in den Morgenstunden als Meeräschen herausgestellt. Letzten Monat habe ich noch Forellen auf die fliege kriegen können. der Juli scheint nicht so ganz mein monat zu sein (zumindest bisher...).


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

also ich denke mal das es auch mefos waren denn ich habe welche gesehen die nicht so weit vom mein stein gesprungen sind bei meinen kollege ist sogar ne kleine in der dämmerung genau vor ein stein gesprungen :q aber ich will nicht abstreiten das es auch paar meeräschen waren aber nicht alle :g lg andre


----------



## Christian D (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Gen, nicht alle.....und das treibt uns ja immer wieder in die Fluten, näch? Werde es heut Nacht wieder probieren...


----------



## gallus (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Tach die Herren,

war gestern Abend mal fix vor der Nachtschicht im Wismarer Hafengebiet
unterwegs.Nach dem x-sten Wurf wurde mein weisser Snaps von einem Schatten verfolgt.
Kurzer Spinnstop mit Fehlbiss;nach 2Metern nochmal stop,ankurbeln und Fisch hing.
Es folgten heftigste Sprünge und kräftige Fluchten.
Die Landung war nun in Sicht,aber
 wie überwindet man ne ca 4,5m hohe Spundwand mit nem 1,7m kescher?
Mit Rute und kescher in der Hand bin ich dann die rostige Stahlleiter runter und konnte mehr oder weniger sicher diese schöne Steelhead verhaften.


----------



## gallus (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Achso,
sie maß genau 50cm und wog 1,48kg.


----------



## sundeule (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Cool - eine Raini auf Eisen!
Petri!


----------



## gallus (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*



sundeule schrieb:


> Cool - eine Raini auf Eisen!
> Petri!




Das sie den Snaps genommen hat wundert mich auch,
zumal vor dem ne schicke Garnelenimitation flatterte.
Übrigens war der der Bauch voll mit Kleingetier.


----------



## sundeule (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*



gallus schrieb:


> Das sie den Snaps genommen hat wundert mich auch,
> zumal vor dem ne schicke Garnelenimitation flatterte.
> Übrigens war der der Bauch voll mit Kleingetier.


 
...Ach ja - bei einer so eine ausgeprägten Depression ist der Forelle warscheinlich jedes Mittel recht...|supergri


----------



## lille pojken (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Hejsan

Hatte dem Boardi Meernacher einige tipp´s fuer das Kuesten angeln hier an der Ostsee gegeben,und siehe da er hatte Glueck in seinem Urlaub hier bei uns in Schweden!!!

So wie er mir sagte hat er in der Nacht von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag auf einen Schwarzroten Kuestenwobbler einen Silberbaren von sage und schreibe 7Kg erwischt#6

Dickes Petri von mir!!!!

MvH Lars


P.s hoffe wen er wieder in D ist das wir die Bilder nachgereicht bekommen!!!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Warum wundert ihr euch, dass ne Steelhead das Eisen nahm? Ich habe im Frühjahr 3 Stück gehabt, die allesamt nen 14cm Big Ed vernaschten - und zwar regelgerecht.
Schulmeinungen sollte man dort lassen, wo sie hingehören: In der Schule!


----------



## gallus (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

@Dolfin,
das ist bei mir keine Schulmeinung sondern eigene Erfahrung.
Hatte bis dato die Steelheads immer auf der Springerfliege gefangen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

gallus,
ich meinte dich auch nicht persönlich. Es wird aber von viele "Meinungsführern" so verbreitet und viele greifen es auf. Meine bisher einzige Steelie vom Strand habe ich auf einen Jack Rapid "stiven" gefangen. Beim Trolling haben meine Freunde und ich schon mehrfach Steelheads gefangen. In 95% auf große Trollingblinker wie Breakpoint XL, Big Ed oder andere ähnliche Modelle.


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Ein Kumpel hat im Frühjahr auch ein Steelhead erwischt, ebenfalls 50cm und im Magen haben wir einen anverdauten ~17-18cm Herring gefunden. Da sollte ein Snaps ja woch nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## Hov-Micha (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Moin,

hab auch schon einige Steelhead auf Blech/Wobbler vom Ufer aus gefangen..warum auch nicht;+
Fische Ü3kg sind bestimmt nicht nur von Tangflöhen so groß geworden!
Hechte auf Maden, Karpfen auf Köfi gibts ja schließlich auch :m

Warum dauert das bloß noch soooo lang bis ich wieder anne Kyst bin#t

TL
Micha


----------



## Zacharias Zander (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Moinsen...

Ich fische jetzt seit 2 Jahren auf Mefos und hab auch schon ein paar fangen können,aber alle im Herbst/Winter/Frühling...

Heute starte ich zum erstenmal zusammen mitn Baron eine Nachtsession mit der Spinnrute.Wir haben schwarze Spökets, Blinker und diverse schwarze Fliegen im Gepäck.
Wir werden uns gegen 16 Uhr von HH nach Fehmarn auf den Weg machen und bis Sonntag Morgen durch fischen...
Ich bin mal gespannt,vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und wir erwischen eine schöne Sommermefo!:g

Ich werde dann Morgen berichten....


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Moinsen...
> 
> Ich fische jetzt seit 2 Jahren auf Mefos und hab auch schon ein paar fangen können,aber alle im Herbst/Winter/Frühling...
> 
> ...


da du ja jetzt zuzeit im wasser stehst :vik:wünsche ich dir viel glück 
und bin auf deine bericht gespannt und natürlich auf deine fotos :g
 lg andre 
ich greife nächsten samstag auch wieder an #6


----------



## Tewi (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

auf deinen fangbericht bin ich auch mal gespannt!
weiß jemand wie es mit der mefo um wismar aussieht?


----------



## Zacharias Zander (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Moinsen...

So bin wieder zurück von der Küste.
Auf Grund des starken Ostwindes mussten wir an Fehmarns Westküste fischen.Zuerst waren wir in Westermarkelsdorf aber da kam der Wind auch irgendwie von der Seite.Darauf hin sind wir nach Flügge gefahren,da ging es mit den Wind!
Aber grosse Fangaussichten haben wir uns nicht gemacht,da Flügge eigentlich für die Sommerfischerei zu flach ist.(Wie gerne hätte ich in Katharienenhof oder Staberhuk gefischt,ging aber wegen des Windes nicht!!!).
Gegen 21 Uhr haben wir dann angefangen zu fischen und in den ersten 1,5 Stunden bissen die Hornies wie verrückt,das hat schon genervt!!Ätliche konnten wir landen und mehrere sind kurz vorher wieder abgegangen,wir haben aber alle wieder zurück gesetzt...
Wir haben dann noch bis ca. 2 Uhr weiter gefischt,aber ohne jeglichen Biss.Dann haben wir uns bis 4 Uhr im Auto ausgeruht.Dann sind wir nochmal für 2 Stunden los,aber bis auf ein paar Bisse die wahrscheinlich wieder von Hornies kamen war nichts mehr los...
Hat aber mal wieder Spass gemacht an der Küste zu fischen,ab Mitte September wird wieder öfters angeriffen!!!


@ Andre

Viel Erfolg nächste Woche!!!!!!!:g


----------



## Ostseestipper (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Hallo Tewi,

hatten vor ca. 1 Woche spätabends in der Wohlenberger Wiek mal kurz Kontakt. Nach einem Sprung war beim Kumpel aber leider wieder alles vorbei....Aber ...Kontakt gehabt...:m

Gruß Mark


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

schade das es bei euch nicht geklappt hat #q ich hoffe ich kann nächste woche eine sommerforelle zeigen :vik::vik::vik:lg andre


----------



## Bellyboater (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Wie Andre im ersten Post angekündigt hat, gibts nun meine Fangmeldung von Anfang Juli. Wegen Umzug ging es leider nicht eher.
Ich war mit meiner Freundin (Teufelchen_1986) für eine Woche auf Fehmarn. Am Samstag, den 06.07., konnte ich erst eine Untermaßige, dann eine wohlgenährte 48er überlisten. Kristin konnte eine Untermaßige fangen.
Am nächsten Tag gesellte sich eine richtig fette 57er zu der 48er. 
Den Rest der Woche lief nichts mehr bei uns. Donnerstag früh konnte dann noch ein Bekannter von mir seine erste Mefo überhaupt überlisten, ebenfalls 48cm und kugelrund.
Kristin hatte dieses mal leider kein Glück. Sie konnte lediglich Mittwoch Abend innerhalb von einer halben Stunde 6 Hornhechte landen, welche allerdings alle wieder schwimmen durften.
Die Fotos, welche ich gemacht habe, sind leider nichts geworden.


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Wie Andre im ersten Post angekündigt hat, gibts nun meine Fangmeldung von Anfang Juli. Wegen Umzug ging es leider nicht eher.
> Ich war mit meiner Freundin (Teufelchen_1986) für eine Woche auf Fehmarn. Am Samstag, den 06.07., konnte ich erst eine Untermaßige, dann eine wohlgenährte 48er überlisten. Kristin konnte eine Untermaßige fangen.
> Am nächsten Tag gesellte sich eine richtig fette 57er zu der 48er.
> Den Rest der Woche lief nichts mehr bei uns. Donnerstag früh konnte dann noch ein Bekannter von mir seine erste Mefo überhaupt überlisten, ebenfalls 48cm und kugelrund.
> ...


 :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:na endlich schade das du keine fotos hast denn würden die dicke augen machen lg andre bis donnerstag #6


----------



## AlBundy (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

@ xfishbonex,

...André, wir kennen uns zwar noch nicht aber haben bald die Möglichkeit dazu - siehe auch Rapfenfischen mit der Fliege in HH! #h

Eine Bitte! Wenn du den Button "Zitieren" drückst, dann beschränke dich doch bitte auf das was du hier ausdrücken möchtest! Und kopiere nicht die Vorhergehenden Postings in ganzer Länge! Einverstanden?!!! Nach dem zweiten Posting ist es nicht mehr schön, ALLES DOPPELT LESEN ZU MÜSSEN!!! |gr:


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Genau! Das ist geistiger Diebstahl und kein Zitat.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Nu bleib mal logger, Kumpel.

Das ist hier keine Pisa-Studie.

Wenn einer aus Euphorie mal aus versehen ein paar Zeilen zuviel zitiert musst Du ja nicht gleich mit Ausrufezeichen um Dich werfen.

TL ansonsten alle, die mich nächste Woche bei Nachtangriffen aus fette Sommermefos begleiten  Wenn dat so gut auf Fehjmarn geht, dann muss da doch auch woanders was neben Schnäblern beissen...


----------



## detlefb (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*



AlBundy schrieb:


> Nach dem zweiten Posting ist es nicht mehr schön, ALLES DOPPELT LESEN ZU MÜSSEN!!! |gr:



Darum hast du Augen im Kopf. Man(n) sollte sie auch benutzen :m


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

#d#d hier ist ja was los :vik:mach ich euch nervös bei den wetter grööööööööööööööhl :q:q ich weiß doch garnicht wie das geht das posting zu verkleinern keine ahnung also nicht gleich in die hose pieschern ich werde mich bessern :vik::vik:lg andre 
ich fahre samstag nach ALS und greife da an die haben ganz gut gefangen :g werde denn montag berichten oder sonntag schon oki doki


----------



## Freelander (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Heiah, wird Zeit das die alle wieder ans Wasser kommen,André:q


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

, wird Zeit das die alle wieder ans Wasser kommen,André:q

jepp das glaub ich auch :vik:lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

He Andre, wo gets den ngenau hin in Als?

Fängt man im Alsen Sund auch was? D abin ich nämlich manchmal, bislang allerdings ohne MeFo Rute, soll sich aber diesen Herbst ändern.

Gruß,

Felix


----------



## xfishbonex (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> He Andre, wo gets den ngenau hin in Als?
> 
> Fängt man im Alsen Sund auch was? D abin ich nämlich manchmal, bislang allerdings ohne MeFo Rute, soll sich aber diesen Herbst ändern.
> 
> ...


 also im sund haben sie richtig gut gefangen letztes weekend ich habe von 18 fischen gehört ich wiederhole 18 fische paar kleine waren auch dabei aber auch maßige :vik:über 45 cm |bigeyes 
also ab gehts :q
ich weiß0 noch nicht genau wohin meine kollege fährt :q der fischt da öffters lg andre


----------



## magnus12 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Moin Felix,

ich bring mich hier mal ein...

Vor 2 Jahren hab ich auf der Ecke öfters geangelt, ich würds mal in Arnkil probieren. Rattentiefes Wasser mit ordentlich Strom grenzt an schöne Flachwassergebiete, Kitzeberg hoch 3. 

War damals im Frühherbst die einzige Ecke, an der ich regelmäßig Kontakt hatte, ist im Angelführer auch als Ganzjahresstelle angepriesen. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## mefohunter84 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Mensch Frank, das ist doch mal ne Ansage! #6
Super Tipp!!! #6
Können hier sicherlich einige Boardis gebrauchen! #6
Viel Petri auch dir! |wavey:


----------



## Reverend Mefo (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Ja, von mir natürlich auch!

Noch treten wir uns ja nicht auf die Füsse 

TL,

Felix


----------



## saeboe (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Tach auch zusammen!

Hier mal eine kleine Fangmeldung von 30/31. 

War gegen 20.00 Uhr am Wasser. Kleines Riff mit viel Stömung ausgesucht. Der Ostwind brachte ordentlich Bewegung in die Sache. Bei 20 Grad Wassertemperatur machte ich mir keine großen Hoffnungen aber bei drei wochen Urlaub zu haus musste ich mal wieder raus. 

Die ersten Konakte hatte ich bereits nach wenigen Minuten.
Die kleinen Hornies hateen Interesse an meine Fliege gezeigt. 

Hin und wieder sah man richtige Bugwellen hinter der Zigarre. 
Ob das alles Hornies waren? 

Köderwechsel. Vielleicht noch zu hell für die Zigarre. 
Also kleines Muster mit etwas schwarzem Polarfuchs angetüdelt,
3 Wurf und Kontakt. 

Ca. 45 cm und Kugelrund. 

Bei 20 Grad Wassertemperatur kein Vergleich zu den Frühjahrsfischen. Anfangs dachte ich ich hätte ein 2-3 Kilo Fisch an der Fliege. 


23.00 Uhr. Es ist dunkel. Der Klang der Wellen wird immer wieder durch ein lautes "KLATSCH" durchbrochen. 

Kontakt habe ich bis zum hell werden nicht mehr gehabt. 
Ein Nachläufer hatte ich noch. 

Gegen 3.30 Uhr könnte man schon wieder Umrisse erkennen, und das Werfen klappte auch wieder besser.

So viele Meerforellen wie in dieser Zeit habe ich nicht mal im April
zu sehen bekommen. Andauernd Schwall an der Oberfläche, 
einige sind in voller Länge aus dem Wasser gesprungen und manche haben nur 5 Meter vor mir einen Ring an der Oberfläche gemacht. 


Angestachelt von dem Video Geheimnisse der Meerforellen 2 
knotete ich die Rosa Garnelenfliege ans Vorfach. 

Gegen 4 Uhr sah ich eine dicke Bugwelle hinter meiner Fliege.
Kurz vor den Füßen hörte ich auf einzustrippen und ließ die Garnele absinken. Wohl einer der genialsten Bisse die auf die Fliege je bekam. Die Schnur wird straff und setzte den Anhieb. 

Die 2 Forelle ist gelandet. 

Ab ca 6 Uhr war das Schauspiel zuende und die Hornies waren in Überzahl. 


Also ab ans Wasser die nächste Nacht kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Marcus van K (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

schöner Bericht Saeboe, und petri

bekomm schon langsam entzugserscheinungen 

konntest du auch größere Fische ausmachen?

Als denne........


----------



## saeboe (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Gesehen habe ich die großen nicht. Aber gehört habe ich Sie. Manchmal dachte ich da wirft jemand Felsblöcke von der Steilküste.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Yess,

Schoenes Ding Saeboe!!!

Werd mich am Sonntag abend auf die Pirsch nach den Nachtschmatzern machen und hoffentlich auch wat posten koennen!!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

hallo erst mal petri heil super gemacht und schöne dinger hast du da verhaftet #6
auf den einen foto see ich die fliege noch im maul von der forelle kannst du mir den namen sagen von der fliege 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Yess,
> 
> Schoenes Ding Saeboe!!!
> 
> Werd mich am Sonntag abend auf die Pirsch nach den Nachtschmatzern machen und hoffentlich auch wat posten koennen!!!!


 ich werde es schon samstag machen :mich bin richtig heiß


----------



## xfishbonex (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*



saeboe schrieb:


> Gesehen habe ich die großen nicht. Aber gehört habe ich Sie. Manchmal dachte ich da wirft jemand Felsblöcke von der Steilküste.


 das habe ich auch erlebt genau neben mein stein ich dachte da beschmeißen mich meine kollegen mit steinen so hat das geknallt lg andre


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

@ Saeboe :m

auch von mir ein fettes *"Petri"* !!! #6

Das sind die Momente, an die man sich ein Leben lang erinnert. Sind die eigentlich Gesund? |kopfkrat 

Weiter so und viel Erfolg. #6#h


----------



## xfishbonex (3. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

hallo leute so meine nacht schicht war einfach nur geil :vik:
wir waren von samstag auf sonntag auf ALS so ein geiles revier einfach ein traum #6da hast du schweinswale genau vor deinen füßen |bigeyes|bigeyes meerforellen die springen fast die ganze nacht aber sehr viele kleine #6 gefangen sind 2 untermaßige die gleich wieder schwimmen dürften 
ich hatte leider 2 im drill verloren vor meinen füßen #q aber das ist nicht so schlimm ich komme ja wieder und dann verhafte ich sie |supergri es war ein sehr geile nacht mit grillen sabbeln fischen schweinswale mefos was will mann mehr lg andre :vik:


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Na André, dann mal Glückwunsch zu einem tollen Ausflug! :q
Spannung, Entspannung und was zum spielen, kleine Mefos..... :q
Ne im ernst. Hört sich wirklich nach einem super goilen Tripp an!
Petri! :q#h


----------



## xfishbonex (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

hallo rolf 
es war auch ein traum |supergriwunder schön#6 und fische ohne ende 
du dachtes die schmeißen steine ins wasser überall sind die mefos gesprungen :q am besten fande ich das 5 meter von mir die schweins wale gebuckelt sind |supergri da habe ich aber dicke augen bekommen sowas habe ich ja noch nie gesehen lg andre #h


----------



## saeboe (5. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*

Nach 2 weiteren Versuchen ohne großen Erfolg (2 kleine Mini Mefos von 25-30 cm) und einen schönen Nachläufer wird heute Nacht wieder angegriffen. 
Ein schönes Erlebnis jedoch hatte ich noch am Sonntag Abend. Ich konnte in der Abendsonne die Schweinswale die Küste rauf und runter schwimmen sehen. Ein echt cooles Erlebnis, wenn der Wind einschläft und die Sonne nur noch zur Hälfte am Horizont zu sehen ist.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2008*



saeboe schrieb:


> Ein schönes Erlebnis jedoch hatte ich noch am Sonntag Abend. Ich konnte in der Abendsonne die Schweinswale die Küste rauf und runter schwimmen sehen. Ein echt cooles Erlebnis, wenn der Wind einschläft und die Sonne nur noch zur Hälfte am Horizont zu sehen ist.



Na, dann sollten wir mal das Topic "Schweinswalsichtungen 2008" eröffnen. Neulich haben wir nämlich welche in der Kieler Bucht Höhe Strande gesehen. Mindestens 4, so gegen 8 Uhr Morgens. Bislang war meine südlichste Sichtung Bei Habernis.


----------

